# Starbucks in Milan



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

A beautiful building, but Milan? There are numerous coffee houses there, all serving (to my taste), far better coffee than Starbucks.
It may be the most beautiful Starbucks in the world, but Milan? Really?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy cow...that is a whole lot more impressive than our local Starbucks! Can't help but wonder if the coffee is any better?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Ridiculous.
The same perception I developed in Vienna. Really, a Starbucks in Vienna, the European birthplace of coffee culture?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Was in Dublin five years ago, and some pub was trumpeting that they serve Budweiser. Mass-produced American stuff has cache in Europe...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Ireland imported the American concept of the traditional Irish pub a few years ago.
A sign of the apocalypse.

Slainte,

BSR


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

A truly “traditional” pub in Dublin means one which has retained 19th century features. There are some good ones... The Long Hall, The Stag’s Head, Ryan’s, The Palace. 

Outside of Dublin there are pubs that look something like the stereotype but have always looked that way.

I agree the pub trade is starting to cater to what tourists expect, but... Well, they get a lot of tourists. There are plenty of gems serving locally produced beers and spirits if anyone wants recommendations.

As to Starbucks in Milan, and that building... Kind of reminds me of the way Weatherspoons in the UK 
bought some really amazing buildings. They have a bar in Edinburgh that is in an old central bank building, something like that, it’s amazing.

Also- Italy is no longer serving the best coffee in the world frankly. There are small shops pretty much everywhere now doing the craft coffee thing better than what is being slung out in Milan I reckon... 

I actually think Milan is a bit of a kip these days. Outside the center it is really grotty... More kebab shops than trattorias.

(Yes, Dublin is a kip too, LOL)


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Ridiculous? Certainly.

Packed 24/7? Probably.

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful indeed! Too bad it will be the same crap coffee as it is everywhere else. 

On my way out this morning I stopped by a Starbucks to get a cup of coffee. I overhead two employees chatting with one another. "What's the difference between a cappuccino and a latte?" one asked. The other answered saying they were the same thing.


----------

